
Energy cost of ‘mining’ Bitcoin more than twice that of copper or gold - leoharsha2
https://medium.com/bexpro/energy-cost-of-mining-bitcoin-more-than-twice-that-of-copper-or-gold-e3fa8f9c9f95
======
informatimago
Indeed, I’ve always felt that the increase in difficulty of hashing in bitcoin
was too fast. This translatesmdirectly in the energy cost. U fortunately there
is no way to back up, only to freeze this increase for a long time...

